# Doe having contractions...



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

How long until kidding approx?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If she is contracting, she should be getting ready to push soon. How close and strong are the contractions? I always go with my gut, if I feel things aren't going fast enough I put a few fingers in to dilate and check for kids.


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

Well this is my first time, normally we just find them there after the fact. I just see the vagina sort of clenchingand and unclenching? It sort of retracts and pushes out again. How long is "soon"? Hours/Minutes/Days?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ah, sorry. Well, my doe started contracting weakly at 4pm, then kidded at 9pm. Her contractions became stronger and closer. When her contractions were very apparent, she started pushing within an hour.


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

What do contractions look like? As a guy who has never witnessed ANY birth at all I have no clue what I'm talking about.


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I guess they kind of look like the muscles rippling on the sides of a goat. Once they start to get really strong the goat will make noises like a grunt or a scream. That's when it's getting really close if you hear them scream. Or at least from what I've experienced.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Contractions can be seen by her pushing, pulling up her tail, stretching out her legs, groaning in loud bursts. Here is a video of my Nubian in 1st stage labor. She did this from 8am to 4pm, so 8 hours. I usually consider 2nd stage labor to be when the water breaks, but like Danielle said- sometimes very heavy contractions are the sign. Good luck!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Contractions can be seen by her pushing, pulling up her tail, stretching out her legs, groaning in loud bursts. Here is a video of my Nubian in 1st stage labor. She did this from 8am to 4pm, so 8 hours. I usually consider 2nd stage labor to be when the water breaks, but like Danielle said- sometimes very heavy contractions are the sign. Good luck!!
> Video Link:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Delilah said:


> This is better than what I said lol go with this instead.


 Go with what we BOTH said, and then you are bound to be in luck!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Anything happening yet? The vid Trinity posted is great!
In fact it ought to be a sticky.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow thanks Nancy! I posted a thread of it a while back
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/birthing-video-145120/

Yes, any happenings with the doe?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I just kidded a doe that was not progressing as well as I expected. She was contracting...just not forcefully. I checked...kid way up there...waited for another hour...checked...felt a face (I know because I felt teeth). Waited another little bit, checked again, oh crap, a full breech, tail first. I tried to push back in to get rear feet...no...staved off that panic "omgod, how am I going to get this kid out" feeling. Remembered this was an Izzy daughter...put 2 fingers around his waist and got him out! Next kid "fell" out...next one was upside down but at least head first. 

Some presentations do not allow a full dilation of the cervix (therefore not strong contractions), you have to help open it up. Breech/feet first/head back all need help from you. Make sure you can "see" with your "minds eye" (close your eyes) what you are feeling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she?

If she is pushing and you see a bulge from her vulva, here and there, she is there. I would go in and check.

The most you give them is 30 minutes tops,when they go into true pushing labor, if no progress by then, go in and check.


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

Last night we had two beautiful babies born. Pics after I get home from school, 4:30ish. We just came in and they were born fine w/o us.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats! It's nice when they are born and cleaned up before you get out there, but I really like being there for the birth  I find the babies bond with you better, and you can help clean them off. Plus, it's good to be there for moral support for the doe. Or, as my family calls me, "The Goat Midwife"!


----------

